
Broadband over wet string - Jyaif
http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-42338067
======
greenyoda
Extensive discussion of original source:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15908107](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15908107)

------
OwenNelson
I saw this a couple of days ago and it feels a little "stating the obvious" to
me. Water conducts electricity so why shouldn't a wet string?

All we need now is some movie where someone flies a kite into a bunch of
Ethernet cables in the rain and downloads the internet into their head - not
sure what else this "discovery" is useful for, fun little experiment though.

